# Leopard Gecko Morph.



## Eddie84 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys

Just wondering if anyone would be so kind to help me find the morph of my leo. I think she is a normal after looking through the forum etc but being wet behind the ears when I first got her I was told she was a mack Snow. Think they had me over!
If anyone could help me I would be very grateful.

She is called Gabriella and is now 7 months old!
Getting her to sit still for photo's was a nightmare!


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Any help would be great.:2thumb:

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Eddie84 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

She could be a Mack Snow but she is very yellow so maybe not... You would really have to breed her to be sure. If you mated her with a Super Snow or a Snow and Super Snows were produced that would confirm it. Sometimes Snows do become quite yellow so it is difficult. Admittedly she looks like a normal : victory:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi yellow normal


----------



## Eddie84 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Maybe he said she was het for snow? Could that be a possibility? Thanks again though.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Snow is dominant meaning it shows up whether the have one or two copies of the gene. One copy is snow, two copies super snow and no copies normal so it's not possible to be het for it. If a leo had one copy of an albino gene it would be het because albinism is recessive so it doesn't show any physical characteristics unless there are two copies of the gene present i.e one from each parent


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> hi yellow normal


 
High yellow? :gasp:

This is my high yellow normal










and this is my normal (not high yellow)










I'd say yours, OP, is normal :2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

after what i found out today the OP leo could well be a mack snow this id my 3 year old breed this year to a giant male no i thought she was a normal het tremper het blizzard turns out she a mack snow as i hatched a mack snow baby this morning lol


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Normal


----------



## Beeva (Aug 24, 2012)

i would say she is a beautiful normal


----------

